# netmaking



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fast+netweaving

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=survival+lily+net+making,+needle+method

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=making+cordage.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...7dAhUQYK0KHQfvAlYQ1QIIygEoAA&biw=1366&bih=654

cordage is cordage, same principles apply to all types. So you can unravel a cotton rope into smaller strands for making netting. You can also cut/tear a tarp into narrow strips to make netting. The Alone contestants are all very lazy not to have researched this topic. They could have been clearing $3000 a day, instead of suffering for nothing.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Okey reminds me of a meth head when they get all tweaked out and start obsessively doing something over and over again. 

Okey, put the pipe down and back away. If you stop now you might get some sleep by Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

